# Stella x Mike pups...



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

2 weeks & 1 day old on the photos...


































More here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/likeahurricane-workingdogs/sets/72157626379229941/


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Great looking pups. Best of luck with them Carmen.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Very cute. Are you going to join in on the "drive" photos? Puppies on jute? On the suit, etc. ?? :-D Yours are old enough now.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Very cute. Are you going to join in on the "drive" photos? Puppies on jute? On the suit, etc. ?? :-D Yours are old enough now.


Probably not as I don't believe in making them crazy....drive is there or not & I like it if it's more out of calmness, stability and willingness to work that from completely over the top (created) craziness...if they are suited they will also work if not made crazy at a young age....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What kind of distance can you get with those ? I am thinking 50, 60 yards for sure.

Nice FAIL on the joke though. : ) 

Go look at Debbie's bed bug/iron pipe thread.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What kind of distance can you get with those ? I am thinking 50, 60 yards for sure.
> 
> Nice FAIL on the joke though. : )
> 
> Go look at Debbie's bed bug/iron pipe thread.


Sorry, not much time to read everything at the moment, so missed it....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, you had enough time to post photos to try and sell some pups, so I figured you had enough time to look at the funny pictures.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> Probably not as I don't believe in making them crazy....drive is there or not & I like it if it's more out of calmness, stability and willingness to work that from completely over the top (created) craziness...if they are suited they will also work if not made crazy at a young age....


I think my humor was lost in translation. "On jute" and "into the pipe" were referring to the funny pixs I posted of my pups inside a pipe and laying on some equipment at a very young age. ;-)


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Well, you had enough time to post photos to try and sell some pups, so I figured you had enough time to look at the funny pictures.



Mine have reserved for some time so I have tons of time to take ridiculous photos. Fielding phone calls and emails when selling the pups takes me quite a bit of time even when I'm working and talking on the phone or emailing and talking on the phone...thus, my horrible typing sometimes. On to videoing now that the pups are getting more interesting. Just got a call yesterday from a guy that wanted one of those "mal..how do you say it dogs" oh and he wanted it as a pet and could I take some time and tell him about the breed because he didn't know much about them. Hey, but he wants one <sigh> I think all the news coverage is getting folks interested in these malinese..malinoise dogs don't you know. :grin:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Just got a call yesterday from a guy that wanted one of those "mal..how do you say it dogs" oh and he wanted it as a pet and could I take some time and tell him about the breed because he didn't know much about them. Hey, but he wants one <sigh> I think all the news coverage is getting folks interested in these malinese..malinoise dogs don't you know. :grin:


Heh. My recent caller was a little more educated, and wanted nothing but the pick of the litter - you know, the toughest nastiest one-person dog to guard his stuff. And he was going to train it and take it out in public a lot. I had to disappoint him, so he went off to look for "a dutch dog"... :roll:

I don't even advertise and as of yet, I don't have a litter planned. LOL


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Carmen - They are really good looking, nice fat puppies. But I already said that


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Heh. My recent caller was a little more educated, and wanted nothing but the pick of the litter - you know, the toughest nastiest one-person dog to gueard his stuff. And he was going to train it and take it out in public a lot. I had to disappoint him, so he went off to look for "a dutch dog"... :roll:
> 
> I don't even advertise and as of yet, I don't have a litter planned. LOL


Join us behind the booth at the Pet Expo next year..it's an exercise in patience. ](*,) Are they good house dogs? Good for an apartment? I explain how they are not bred to watch hbo and soaps with you all day, but need training and exercise. At least at the Expo, we see the person and it's faster and easier to figure out if they could possibly be a good home. Easier than on the phone. And then we all have a good laugh after they leave. :-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Heh. My recent caller was a little more educated, and wanted nothing but the pick of the litter - you know, the toughest nastiest one-person dog to guard his stuff.

Doesn't he know your dogs are all little queers ? HA HA Not a tuff one in the bunch I bet.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Doesn't he know your dogs are all little queers ? HA HA Not a tuff one in the bunch I bet.


LOL, I told him my dogs weren't going to produce what he wanted and to look elsewhere. I don't intend to see him with one of MY dogs on the 6 o clock news as a bite statistic.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What the heck are you trying to produce ?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What the heck are you trying to produce ?


Eventually? Ideally? A second one of these for me to play with :mrgreen: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqtvzSGXLs8


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

And what did you do with that one ? Eat it ? What are you going to do with the other ?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> And what did you do with that one ? Eat it ? What are you going to do with the other ?


Yea, since you mentioned dog BBQ :-&

Actually I broke Zlodei for real  He's severed his achilles tendon, coming across a broken bottle in the park, almost 2 months ago. I opted for surgery instead of PTS, and he is now hopping around the house on 3 legs and a brace. He is going to have almost full use of that leg, but it's going to take several more months' rehab, and for me, he is now a housepet. 

The dogs are here for alerting and protection. I am training for my own enjoyment, it's really not in my nature to compete / title (although I bet they wouldn't suck too badly if someone got them with that goal in mind, LOL)


----------

